# WebSocket Clientseite



## Crizz999 (17. Dez 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Problemstellung:

Ich habe mehrere kleine Gameserver die mit Java geschrieben worden sind und auf denen ich Java Plugins einspielen kann. Diese Gameserver sollen mit einem zentralen Server verbunden werden um bestimmte Daten abrufen oder übermitteln zu können (z.B. Login oder Statistikdaten). 

Ich habe mir überlegt hierzu einen EE Server zu schreiben der mittels JSP und EJB´s die Daten bereitstellt. Mein Problem ist das ich mit Servlets nicht auskomme, weil es teilweise auch eine serverseitige Kommunikation geben soll. Beispiel: Ein Gameserver sendet eine Chatnachricht die an alle anderen Gameserver gesendet werden soll an den EE Server. Nun muss der EE Server natürlich auch die anderen Gameserver darüber benachrichtigen. Nun habe ich mir überlegt das ich dazu einen WebSocket verwende, der ja soweit ich weiß seit Java7 zur Verfügung steht. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht wie ich auf der Java SE Seite mit einem solchen WebSocket kommunizieren kann.

Ich hoffe man versteht einigermaßen was ich hier vorhabe. Man merkt sicher das ich noch sehr neu in dem EE Bereich bin. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## BuckRogers (18. Dez 2013)

Hi,

bin zwar auch noch neu im EE-Bereich aber habe schon einiges gesehen und kann vielleicht nen Tipp geben.

Wie schauts denn aus mit MessageQeueing? JMS (Java Message Service)

Da müsstest du lediglich die Qeues konfigurieren und und den Eingang und Ausgang schreiben. Den Rest übernimmt das Framework.

Ahja. Da wir schonmal dabei sind: MessageDrivenBeans 

EJB 2 (Enterprise JavaBeans) mit JBoss und Oracle WebLogic

Du musst dir natürlich auch gedanken über den Application Server machen. 

Empfehlenswert wäre da der JBoss von RedHat. 

Viel Spaß beim einlesen 

Greezi


----------



## Peter-Rene (9. Jan 2014)

Wie kommst Du auf Websockets?
Wenn Deine Clients Browser sind, ist die Verwendung von Web - Sockets sinnvoll, denn sie sind dazu gedacht,
permanente Verbindungen zwischen Browsern und Servern einzurichten.
Wenn Deine Clients aber selber Server sind, oder Desktop - Clients, die in Java geschrieben sind,
ist ein Ansatz über JMS zumindest diskussionswürdig.
JMS adressiert aber wie der Name schon sagt Messaging, wenn es Dir um die Übermittlung von Daten
wie Login's geht, oder zur Auswertung von Statistiken, würde ich diesen Ansatz eher nicht verfolgen.
BTW: Bei der Verwendung von JMS würdest Du auch eher einen MessageBroker brauchen als einen ausgewachsenen Enterprise Application Server. Für JBoss wäre das HornetQ, das auch als Subsystem von JBoss aktiviert werden kann.
Während der Ansatz per JMS leicht zu implementieren ist, wäre das Alternativ - Szenario etwas komplizierter,
da Du ja die Nachrichten auch an die anderen Gameserver übermitteln muss.
D.h. bei der Verwendung von WebServices müssten diese gleichzeitig auf allen Servern vorhanden sein.


----------

